
The Rise of the Platform Economy - jonbaer
http://issues.org/32-3/the-rise-of-the-platform-economy/
======
nostromo
Why do academics write in such an unreadable, handwavy manner?

> IT-enabled services transformation, as our colleagues Stuart Feldman, Kenji
> Kushida, Jonathan Murray, and Niels Christian Nielsen have argued in other
> venues, was based on the application of an array of computable algorithms to
> myriad activities, from consumption and leisure to services and
> manufacturing. The movement of these algorithms to the cloud, where they can
> be easily accessed, created the infrastructure on which, and out of which,
> entire platform-based markets and ecosystems operate. Platforms and the
> cloud, an essential part of what has been called the “third globalization,”
> reconfigure globalization itself.

~~~
haimez
I'm going to disagree with the other comments here. It's not because they're
paid by the word, or because they've never been taught how to write
effectively. It's mandatory to be taken seriously in the circles the author
cares about. You have to demonstrate that you know the "stylistic lingo" to
get your ideas taken seriously, so that lingo is used.

Simply put, you are not the intended audience for the paper or it would have
been written in the style you prefer. See: Malcolm Gladwell.

~~~
hyperpallium
> Sociologists have long tried and failed to draw a line between science and
> pseudoscience. In physics, though, that ‘demarcation problem’ is a non-
> problem, solved by the pragmatic observation that we can reliably tell an
> outsider when we see one. During a decade of education, we physicists learn
> more than the tools of the trade; we also learn the walk and talk of the
> community, shared through countless seminars and conferences, meetings,
> lectures and papers. After exchanging a few sentences, we can tell if you’re
> one of us. You can’t fake our community slang any more than you can fake a
> local accent in a foreign country.

 _from a recent HN story, "What I learned as a hired consultant to autodidact
physicists"
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12268362](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12268362)
_

~~~
NotSammyHagar
I agree with the idea (as has been revealed in a number of fake yet published
articles) that you can fairly easily scam non-scientific journals with fake
papers. But there are still fake or non-successful scientist papers too.

------
djsumdog
By platform economies, they really mean walled gardens. Instead of setting up
an e-commerce website (which can actually be pretty challenging with security
and PCI and administration), people are using other peoples' engines to sell
shit.

Even New Egg is a resellers shop now, similar to Amazon and eBay.

------
cgio
I agree with other commenters on verbosity. But there are some interesting
viewpoints hidden in the wall of text, like when they say that while software
used to be embedded in hardware now hardware is being embedded in software.

------
digi_owl
Not sure i see the difference by this platform economy vs the one that has
sustained Microsoft all these years.

------
randyrand
Next : the rise of the blogging of new economies economy

